# English Speaking Lawyer You can Trust



## soulie61

Hi,

The title says it all. I have heard more than 1 or 2 scare stories on this subject.

I am looking to buy a property in the Hurghada area. Can anyone recommend a lawyer that will act on my behalf with integrity, honesty and not try to rip you off.

I understand that the contract has to be in both Ararbic and English, etc.

I have tried the British Embassy site and could not open the link to English speakinh lawyers.

Help is appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland

LIST OF ENGLISH SPEAKING LAWYERS IN HURGHADA & SHARM EL SHEIKH
LAWYERS PRACTISING IN HURGHADA

1. TAREK FATHALLA
SHERATON ST.
WAHIB BUILDING AP. 43 
E-MAIL [email protected] 
MOBILE 002- 0101527604
ACTIVITIES
Civil Law, Criminal Law, Companies Law – Establishment of new Companies and legal Advisement ,Family Law, Real Estate Legal Consultant,Contract Registration

LAWYERS PRACTISING IN SHARM EL SHEIKH

1.International Egyptian Lawyers
Abbas Ahmed El Bahrawy
Lawyer and Legal Advisor 
Gazia Mall, Hadaba
Mob:0121612640
Fax:0693664747
Email:[email protected]
Activities 
Criminal law, Civil law, Construction, Real Estate, property law, Commercial. 

Further information about Consular Services is available at
UK in Egypt 
This list is provided by HM Consul at Cairo for the convenience ofenquirers, but neither HM Government nor officials of theconsular section take any responsibility for the competence or probity of any firm/advocate on the list or for the consequence of any legal action initiated or advice.


----------



## Sam

soulie61 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The title says it all. I have heard more than 1 or 2 scare stories on this subject.
> 
> I am looking to buy a property in the Hurghada area. Can anyone recommend a lawyer that will act on my behalf with integrity, honesty and not try to rip you off.
> 
> I understand that the contract has to be in both Ararbic and English, etc.
> 
> I have tried the British Embassy site and could not open the link to English speakinh lawyers.
> 
> Help is appreciated.


Hi Soulie,

Welcome to the forum.

Make sure to choose a lawyer before you put a deposit to check the due diligence of the property you are thinking of buying. The lawyer will check the legal papers on the property, if there is something wrong and he recommends you not to buy there, you don't want to be in a position to be fighting for your deposit back.

Of course there are may scare stories out there, do your homework on the place you are looking to buy into also. There are good developers and not such good ones, but the bad experiences almost always get talked about publicly. There are also many happy stories out there. There is no property without risk, you just have to reduce the risk where possible.

You are half right about the contract. It is not necessary for the contract to be written in English, but it is mandatory for it to be in Arabic. The English part of a contract is merely a translation for guidance purposes only. Contracts can also be issued in Arabic/Italian or Arabic/Russian or whatever is required by the purchaser.

Good luck in your purchase and feel free to ask me any questions you are unsure of.


----------



## soulie61

Thank you for the advice. i have sent intial emails to start the balll rolling

Many thanks


Soulie


----------



## Sam

soulie61 said:


> Thank you for the advice. i have sent intial emails to start the balll rolling
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Soulie


Just to throw a spanner in the works, I may also recommend you try Edgebridge Law Firm. Zeiad (based in Sharm) has been my lawyer for a number of years and they have an office in Hurghada too. You can email them on [email protected].


----------



## soulie61

Hi,

Thanks Sam. Email sent.


----------



## Andy_22

*HI*

Who on earth would put his money in egypt. are u serious this is the ****tiest country in the world. everybody hate being here and they r only here because they have to. jesus.......

good luck man

u r about to lose ur money


----------



## jojo

Andy, try to calm down. If you wish to be negative, do it in a more polite and constructive way rather than letting your emotions and obvious problems get the better of you

Jo x


----------



## Andy_22

jojo said:


> Andy, try to calm down. If you wish to be negative, do it in a more polite and constructive way rather than letting your emotions and obvious problems get the better of you
> 
> Jo x


Cheers Jo. sorry I just can't wait to finish and get out of here

Andy xx


----------



## samertalat

Thank you SAM again and again, I emailed your Attorney and told him that you refer me to him and that your name was SAM .
Thanks a Million , I need someone honest.
God Bless
Samer


----------



## PaulAshton

Pheonix500, that's a rather sweeping statement

The internet is full of bull crap and people out to stab someone in the back, all those threads are by a single user called mgsteveb (not a member here) and dated way in the past and sing the same old story

Rather interesting first post from someone with 0 rep power and a spelling mistake...

Unless you can rate this guy from your own personal experience crawl back under the rock you have reared your head from rather than try and ruin someone in tough times.

There are negative threads here about Edgebridge

If you want to find out about mgsteveb click on this google link takes you to his youtube, dating sites, photo bucket and all sorts all in the public domain, maybe it's you..I thought he was married? :ranger:

*Weirdly enough he just logged into a property site TODAY at 5:58PM http://www.propertytalks.net/member.php?u=1237*

Google *Click here for LOOOL factor all in the public domain*


----------



## PaulAshton

Sorry my post should read there are *NO* negative threads about Edgebridge here, and from what I can see that person did receive his property as he posted his property purchase details here amongst other things

stevenBennet13.jpg picture by mgsteveb - Photobucket


----------



## marenostrum

Paul what are you on about?

The original thread started 18 months ago.....


----------

